# Bow front tanks!?



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

Why do people want bow front tank ? What's better with those tanks ? The view must be weird with a bowfront no ?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i think it is the view that so cool about em i m not sure


----------



## Playboydontcurr (Feb 24, 2004)

I have a bowfront tank, 72 gallons. It seems like the fish have more room to move around then in a regular rectangle tank. Plus, I love the view. The view is not distorted at all, its actually enlarged and your fish look even bigger then they actually are. I think its worth the extra money to get the bowfront because it makes it look a little more unique as well.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i think people like the way that they look, and also they can magnify the size of the fish


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Equipment Questions_*


----------



## piranhamagnet (Jun 30, 2004)

i had a bowfront before but it was a saltwater reef. It definately magnified the fishes and whatever that was in it. But I just like the standard rectangle tanks better. Just me. I think bowfronts are cool, but its all about personal preference. I bought it becasue i thought it looked neat.


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

i think they look much better as reef tanks


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i love bow fronts


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

they do look cool but for the same amount of money you can get a much bigger rectangle tank.


----------



## nl7wq (Nov 21, 2003)

i normally dont like the bowfronts cause they cost to much and as stated above you cna get a regluar tanks larger for the same monies.... after saying that i ahve to say i just bought one ..why you as...well petco just opened and is ahveign a grand opening sale ... all tanks fro 20 gallons to 90 are on sale for $1 a gallon .... the only tanks that they ahd were 2 75 gallon regulars and 2 72 gallon bowfronts .... well they had those i took the 2 75 regulars and one of the 72 bowfronts .... $222 spent for all 3 tanks total ... saveings of $357 .... i was really hopeing for 3 90's but it was a stock on hand sale so i jsut took the 3 largest that they had .... i think i scored good ....lol
now the P's will be able to spread their fins more and ill still ahve the 72 for a display/grow out for babies..... kool huh? 
Mickey


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

nice pick up ther man


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

fish always look bigger in water than out, but bowfronts make them even bigger. I like rectangle tanks because they are cheaper and look fine to me.


----------



## baotchi (Sep 26, 2004)

Bow fronts shows more depth to the tank. When you look at a regular rectangle tank from the front, you can not really see that it has a 15" or 18" (or more) depth. With a bowfront, the optical effect is different, and some like it better. It does distort the look of the fish, and I (personally) don't like it at all. Also, it's more difficult to build a DIY canopy and stand for bow front tanks...









Simon


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i hate bowfronts, i just don't like them, don't really know hy but if i saw one i would kill it.


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

I have a Jewel Trigon 350 95 gallon, its a massive tank with loads of room + it fits in the corner just nice,normal tanks this size would need a wall to themselfs,only downside is that there expensive and hard to clean because the filter is in the corner + my RB is 11 inches and sometimes he can look only 6







it distorts the fish.i wouldnt buy another unless i was short for space.


----------



## nl7wq (Nov 21, 2003)

well i dont ahve the 2 75's and the 72 bowfront ...took them back and cheanged them into 3-90 gallons at $1 a gallon.... thinkg the P's will like the extra space.... mickey


----------

